# hi can u suggest me about this



## rajender (Oct 8, 2009)

hi can u advice to me


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

rajender said:


> hi can u advice to me


Care to elaborate a little more?


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcone to AT


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

:noidea:
Welcome to AT!!


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

yeah, here's some advice, speak english


----------



## Mathewsman99 (Jan 23, 2004)

welcome from michigan


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*welcome*

Is yall from Arkansaw


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* rajender. Have fun here.


----------

